# I'm celebrating! Join me!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My quilt, Mom's Cookies, was accepted into the What's for Dinner exhibit at the Houston Quilt Show (one of the biggest quilting events)! Only 31 pieces were accepted.

I'm partying! Chocolate for everyone! Or Margaritas. Or something! Only the second piece I've had juried into Houston.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ooh chocolate and cookies and a quilt (I'll keep the crumbs away from the quilt)

Does this mean you get to go to Houston?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It means I can pay my way to Houston. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, telracs and Nog!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

should we start an indiegogo or kickstarter to get betsy to houston?


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

That looks amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

beautiful quilt Betsy.

congratulations and safe travels.

deckard


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations, how very exciting!  When is the big event?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My quilt, Mom's Cookies, was accepted into the What's for Dinner exhibit at the Houston Quilt Show (one of the biggest quilting events)! Only 31 pieces were accepted.
> 
> I'm partying! Chocolate for everyone! Or Margaritas. Or something! Only the second piece I've had juried into Houston.


How about "Cookies for everyone!" Congratulations Betsy, that quilt is beautiful. What a coup.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

A beautiful quilt, and you deserve your success. Congrats!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

It's a truly stunning quilt, Betsy! So happy for you!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> should we start an indiegogo or kickstarter to get betsy to houston?


No 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Congratulations, how very exciting! When is the big event?


Thanks, crebel! Oct 29-Nov 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Kathy, Tripp, deckard, sr!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, clearly, "it's an honor just to be nominated",  but is there any kind of prize? Or is it just a show of best stuff from all over? It is a very cool quilt! 

Hope you can get to go . . . . . you can pick some free veggies from our garden and save lunch money.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

What's the backstory here? I see the note is signed "Betsy" but don't want to ass-ume things....

Nicely done, in any case!


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, Betsy, another great quilt. Congrats!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Gertie, Scout (love the gif!), Claw and Ann.

Sorry, I was on my iPhone all afternoon. Home now!

No prizes--just an honor to be accepted.  Houston isn't the Super Bowl (that would be Quilt National), but it's close.  And actually winning a prize at Houston would be the ultimate (and there's money!) but this is definitely an honor!  They accepted 31 out of, well, at least 31 entries.  

Thanks for the crowdsource offer, telracs, don't think it will be necessary!

So, the exhibit is called "What's for Dinner?" and one could submit either flat quilts or 3D table objects (teapots, etc.)  The flat quilts had to be a specific size and have life size table settings.

I decided to honor my Mom. (Did I mention she was from Hibbing?)  She was renowned in our neighborhood for making the best chocolate chip cookies.  Period.  At her funeral, several people stood up and remembered her cookies.  That's how good they were.  I still miss them.  Mine are good, but not as good as hers.  I think she held out on me as far as the recipe. 

So the portrait is Mom, with the face drawn on fabric.

Interestingly, the only other time I had a quilt in an exhibit in Houston, it was a quilt based on the same photo of Mom--in an exhibit called "I Remember Mama."


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations, Betsy!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Hurrah! Nice one, Betsy! Enjoy the show!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Marti!  Thanks, Andrew!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Congratulations !! 
Nice spot for a nap, but I would not want to get fur on it !!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations for being chosen.
Thank you for sharing another wonderful example of your creativity and craftsmanship.
It is a joy to know you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, NapCat and Geoff!

NapCat--quilters with cats are used to having their cats sleep on their quilts-in-progress.  I have to be careful when we dogsit the grandkid's dog!

Geoff--*blush* thanks for the kind words.  

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Well done, Betsy!

That's a pretty spectacular quilt - I'm sure your Mom would've been pleased to know she inspired you.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Woohoo! How totally fab!!!

And how totally fab the quilt is, too!

Am in awe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2015)

Very nice! Good luck at the exhibit. We'll all be cheering you on!

I'm still waiting to see a quilt that is a giant Kindle, BTW lol


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations, Betsy! What an honor, for you and your mom! Neat quilt too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Linda, Susan, Julie and KindleGirl!

I think Mom would have liked it--but she likely would have also said that she didn't think it looked like her, LOL.

Julie, don't have a Kindle quilt yet, but do have this sketch of my studio area with my Kindle in it!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Congratulations! I will celebrate with chocolate AND margaritas! I love seeing your very talented works. Maybe we can gather a Mini Cooper parade all the way to Houston!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

actually, i don't want betsy to go to houston, since that is the weekend we're looking at for a DC meet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> actually, i don't want betsy to go to houston, since that is the weekend we're looking at for a DC meet.


I'll miss you! Weekend before or after will work!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations Betsy.  That's a beautiful quilt. What an incredible talent there.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, beautiful. Congratulations. I have three hand stitched quilts that I treasure.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

telracs said:


> actually, i don't want betsy to go to houston, since that is the weekend we're looking at for a DC meet.


Is there a thread on KB about a possible DC meet-up? or is it just the two of you Telracs and Betsy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Is there a thread on KB about a possible DC meet-up? or is it just the two of you Telracs and Betsy?


I think others have been discussing it somewhere...I just found out recently that one was being planned for late October...

Betsy


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Way to go!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Timothy!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Is there a thread on KB about a possible DC meet-up? or is it just the two of you Telracs and Betsy?





Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think others have been discussing it somewhere...I just found out recently that one was being planned for late October...
> 
> Betsy


we have been discussing it off-line and in chat. it's based on whether crebel comes east. i'm trying to persuade her to come to NYC, so maybe a NY meet, marti?


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Congrats Betsy! That is a lovely quilt


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Telracs/Betsy -- let me know if Crebel comes to NYC or if you have a meet-up in DC.  I was in DC recently (as Betsy knows), but I didn't try to get anything going because I was only there for the days of the flute convention and things go on from 8am-10:30pm or later (not that I start at 8am).  I did escape the hotel a few times to see a few DC things I hadn't been to before.  (I need to get back to chat some time, but I go online at home so late.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleB675 said:


> Congrats Betsy! That is a lovely quilt


Michelle, thanks.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Betsy! That's a beautiful quilt!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Leslie!

Betsy


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

That quilt turned out great, Betsy. The note, recipe, and photo really make it special.


----------

